

The Launch Diary: Three months left to save our startup - andreash
http://launchdiary.postagon.com/

======
djfumberger
Good luck to the guys. I released a similar app a few months ago - Beatwave
([http://beatwave.co](http://beatwave.co)). We've just hit 1.2 million
downloads so the download numbers they're after are fairy realistic I think.
Just have to make sure the monetization is spot on to capitalize though!

~~~
dagvonkr
Thanks! We're big fans of Beatwave! Great to hear that this type of app has
gained a lot of downloads. We've spent hours discussing and trying out
different monetization models, but you'll never know until it's been launched
in the end.

------
butwhy
100k downloads per month to make a living. I don't know a lot about the app
ecosystem but that seems like low profitability. ie. relying on something
taking off with hundreds of thousands of people to only make a conservative
amount of cash.

~~~
mrborgen
That might be. 100K just based upon our stats from previous apps, and how well
we managed to monetize those.

but 100K is indeed not that much. How much would you say it costs top buy that
kind of downloads?

------
rsendv
Subscribing to the feed and looking forward to following your progress. Good
luck!

~~~
rsendv
Heads up on the RSS feed, the URL provided ([http://blog.launch-
diary.com/7wc9au7y1](http://blog.launch-diary.com/7wc9au7y1)) is not
available.

~~~
mrborgen
Thanks for notifying us about that, I'll fix it!

------
andersdrage
How many are on staff and what are the salaries? I'm just wondering since it's
seems that you could cut some of the cost and keep up longer, if that's what
it takes?

------
general_failure
Great idea! I will buy you app just for your effort...

------
Yadi
It's right on the corner, don't give in! You have time, make it count. Reach
out to your target market, audience before hands.

------
heumn
Yeah, wow.. I love that common thread to be so open about everything. Best of
luck! Can not wait until release :) I will follow along for updates

------
adamsch
Love the honesty! Good luck and I hope we'll see a "How Brutal Honesty Saved
My Startup" post in 3 months.

------
andreash
tl;dr A struggling Norwegian startup is doing daily updates for the rest of
their 100 day runway. To be profitable they need 100.000 downloads on their
music app, which is soon released (now being reviewed by Apple).

------
Pistus
Love the honesty. Subscribed and looking forward to the updates!

------
tkinom
Cool App,

How much will you app? Is it iphone only?

~~~
mrborgen
Thanks, it's iPad-only actually. iPhone will come in an update. We had to drop
the iPhone version for 1.0 as we didn't have enough time.

It will be free to download, with In App Purchases. The main purchase will be
a PRO upgrade, which will include all the instruments and voice filters.

------
andersdrage
Wow, this is interesting. Good luck guys

~~~
mrborgen
Thank you both! Really appreciate it :)

------
calgaryeng
What are they burning $500/day on?

~~~
mrborgen
We are three employees, and living in Norway is not cheap. Our salaries are
way below what you'd make if you worked in a kindergarden or a grocery store
for example.

Plus office rent and various software expenses.

